# führende Nullen



## Jense (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte Werte vom Typ short mit führenden Nullen auffüllen, sodaß sie immer die Länge 4 haben, und dann ausgeben. Also ganz einfach 0005 statt 5 oder 0123 statt 123. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich? 

Danke + Gruß
Jens


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mai 2008)

NumberFormat/ DecimalFormat usw.


----------



## Jense (20. Mai 2008)

Danke schonmal, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht ganz zurecht


----------



## tfa (20. Mai 2008)

Einfacher ist String.format(String format, Object... args)


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2008)

> ich möchte Werte vom Typ short mit führenden Nullen auffüllen


shorts haben keine führende Nullen, shorts sind Zahlen. Da 1 und 01 immer noch die gleiche Zahl ist, macht dein Anliegen keinen Sinn.
Führende Nullen kannst du zB in einer String Repräsentation einer Zahl haben.


----------



## Jense (20. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich möchte die Zahl ja auch einfach nur mit führenden Nullen ausgeben.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Mai 2008)

Dann schau dir die Javadoc/API der Klasse NumberFormat an. Da steht alles was du wissen musst.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/text/NumberFormat.html

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2008)

```
short s = 123;
System.out.printf("%04d\n", s);
```

Fred


----------

